# Can you identify this tool?



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I found this little tool in a huge bucket of screws and nails and all kids of fasteners that were being scrapped. I just cleaned it up and was trying to find out what is was . I looked on Google and E bay thinking it might be a civil war screw driver or tool to use on an old back powder rifle. It is stamped US so it looks military.
When it is open, it is 4 1/2" long and it has a 1/16" dia. rod 1/2" long sticking out the side and 3 different size flat blade screwdriver ends

Any ideas?


----------



## EPJ (Jan 11, 2008)

Very interesting,no clue,thanks for posting!


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

Army landmine tool


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

My guess is some sort of job or item specific tool .
Looks like a screw driver that can generate a lot of torque and the pin is likely to depress a housed pin or some sort of fastener like a nut with holes in the edge .

Klaus


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Nope. Maybe our first version of a early Swiss army knife.


----------



## oldsawtooth (Nov 28, 2014)

ould be a tool for ball and cap pistols, im not sure though!


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Howdy Jim. What a cool treasure! I'll let the others guess. They seem to be doing a better job of it than me. 

Are you sorting through that donated batch of hardware? You're awesome my man.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

It's a folding screwdriver for a Springfield M1903 rifle. See near the bottom of this page.
http://www.vishooter.net/m1903.html


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

M1903-1903A/3 Springfield Combination Tool










edit: Bob beat me to it


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

seek and you'll find!

Ain't the interweb great eh?

Eric


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

WOW, thanks Bob and Rob. Now I know. This site is the greatest source of all kinds of information!!
What is that round pin used for?

And they are for sale on Ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/EARLY-ORIGINAL-USGI-M1903-M1903A3-SPRINGFIELD-TAKEDOWN-TOOL-BLUED-/111526732220?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19f782e1bc

Do you know where a guy can get some 3/8" ID and 5/8" OD brass tubing at a good price? I need to make a bunch of ferrules.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

I've had good luck with onlinemetals.com


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

> It s a folding screwdriver for a Springfield M1903 rifle. See near the bottom of this page.
> http://www.vishooter.net/m1903.html
> 
> - summerfi


Did you know already, or did you find it online? (not that it matters) 
I know for myself, I like the challenge of trying to find things online. 
It leads to so many other interesting things that I never would have thought to look for.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

I found it online, but I had a suspicion what it might be. I've owned a 1903 Springfield for 50 years.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I thought it was a tool made for US!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I forgot to mention that the first one that ID's it gets it. Bob you're the winner( congratulations) and it will be in the mail tomorrow!!It sounds like you have the piece for which it was made, too!!

I just looked at OnLineMetals and they want $16 for 2 feet but $12 to ship it ( $1.16/inch) so I'll look at our local recycler to save the shipping cost. I can buy it by the pound there if they have something close. I don't need it for a couple weeks.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

I get emails about once a week from onlinemetals offering 25% off. Sounds like you may have a better deal though.

When I was 15 years old (that would have been 1964) my dad took my brother and me to Montgomery Wards and we each bought a 1903 Springfield for $20 apiece. Now, if you can get them at all, they're several hundred to more than a thousand in price. Too bad I wasn't rich enough or smart enough to have bought a truckload then. Thanks for awarding me the "prize" Jim. It's much appreciated.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Bob. I remember those days. I bought a new High Standard 9 shot revolver at Kmart for about $38 and now they are hundreds. If only we could have seen into the future- like when we could buy '57 Chevies for $100!!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Jim, just goes to prove, there is always someone who knows.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

That's right, Tony and I think we have about 95,000 LJ's now so someone ought to know everything!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Make that 95001, cuz that's me!! LOL Thnx for the history/education lesson. What a find Jim.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Roger. Bob has it now for his M1903 Springfield rifle!!
Cheers, Jim


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

The internet has been a boon to everybody. Just think, we've gotten wood and advice about it and how to form it into the shapes we want from all over the world, in near real-time. This tool identification question is no exception.


----------

